# for the guys with ccw's



## glock23 (Aug 3, 2011)

my buddy was saying that Indiana excepted our ccw so we can carry their now. the point is if that is true. my dad said he read some where that brookville you can not carry guns on the lake? just wondering if you can I do have my ccw and if you cant carry on the lake that kinda sucks when i go night fishing. if you guys got any websites or anything on it that would help or if you know more about that please give me your input. thanks.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well all arm corp lakes like berlin and mosquito you cant on water or in parks. State you can. So its always good to ask or check.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

http://www.buckeyefirearms.org/ohio-ccw-reciprocity-map


----------



## glock23 (Aug 3, 2011)

thanks for the website


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hopefully, the new National Right to Carry Act will carry through and clear some of the madness up... not intended to be a political statement mods... just passing laws along.


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

www.Handgunlaw.us is a great palce for information.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Glock23,
If there's a particular area, business or other institution that does not allow what the state allows, it must be posted on their property/business to be legal.

An example of that would be, Ohio has a state wide limit of 5 for largemouth bass with no minimum length. However, on Killdeer Plains' wildlife area there's a pond that has a sign posted at the entrance that states there's an 18" minimum for largemouth bass.

Any state can impose a more stringent law than the state requires, but they can not allow less than what the state law allows.

It would be well worth a phone call to ask about this, before going. Even so, if there's no official sign or official state posting, it's not legal for a GW or Park Ranger to say that it isn't allowed. It must be legally posted.

Bowhunter57


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

I contacted the head of Ohio state parks law enforcement about the conflict about concealed carry with State parks leasing land from the army Corps of Engineers, since the Corps does not recognize concealed carry. Below is his reply. I would suggest printing it and keeping a copy on your boat, with your camping gear, and vehicle.

John,

Concealed carry with a valid permit is legal on Ohio State Parks. When I first became aware of the issue you address, I discussed it with the Corp Chief of Law Enforcement in Washington D.C.. On parks such as Mosquito Lake in which the Division of Parks and Recreation leases land from the US Army Corp of Engineers, carrying concealed is technically a violation of federal law. The Chief agreed that it would be impossible for us to inform and educate the public on the difference between state park lands owned by the state and state parks in which the lands leased from the Corp and administered as a state park. As such, the Corp takes no enforcement action in regards to concealed carry on Corp lands which our being administered as a state park. However, they may take action of Corp lands that are not administered as a state park so it is important to truly know where you are. I understand this is a confusing issue but I hope this helps.



Mark J. Maxwell

Law Enforcement Administrator

Division of Natural Areas and Preserves

Division of Parks and Recreation

2045 Morse Road, Building C-3

Columbus, Ohio 43229

614-265-6903

614-265-7202, Fax

[email protected]


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Good info, John. Thanks!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Agreed! Great info John.


----------



## Spidey2721 (Apr 6, 2005)

should sticky this thread


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Just for added info. I was talking to Conneaut port authority about it too. You are allowed in the marina and lagoon area and of coarse on your boat. But did you know the wall is all federal and not allowed. I never thought about it and didn't. Also not in any buildings or offices there.


----------

